# Peeling problem



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

We did a aluminum siding at the end of octobre last year. Everything looks good exept the back of the house. We had a lot of rain between the coat but the paint looked ok. During the winter the paint started to peel. Now we tried to strip everything with a pressure washer but it's not working very good. Any suggestion? We used a Dulux diamond acrylic paint.
Would it work better with a hot watter pressure washer??


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> We did a aluminum siding at the end of octobre last year. Everything looks good exept the back of the house. We had a lot of rain between the coat but the paint looked ok. During the winter the paint started to peel. Now we tried to strip everything with a pressure washer but it's not working very good. Any suggestion? We used a Dulux diamond acrylic paint.
> Would it work better with a hot watter pressure washer??


I hear paint stripper takes off paint

Hot water PW might help.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

I tried paint stripper but it dosnt work well. It takes off the original paint on the sidding and is way too long


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Have you given a sander a try? A circular would be aggressive and you would have to be careful not to create swirl marks. Maybe a paint eater tool would help as well. That's all I can think of to try.


----------



## michaelsaam (Jan 18, 2011)

*Stripping peeling problems*

Hey Paint stripper, pressure washing high pressure maybe a turbo nozzle works great, sanding, many methods just need to find out what is practicle.
(link removed by mod)


----------

